

Lenovo Service Engine (LSE) BiOS Vulnerability - jebblue
https://www.us-cert.gov/ncas/current-activity/2015/08/12/Lenovo-Service-Engine-LSE-BIOS-Vulnerability

======
jebblue
"Certain Lenovo personal computers contain a vulnerability in LSE (a Lenovo
BIOS feature). Exploitation of this vulnerability may allow a remote attacker
to take control of an affected system."

